# بجد محتاجة حد يرد عليا احسن الناس كده هتاكل وشي بجد



## sarahantaka (26 أغسطس 2009)

:80::80::80:
انا يقال يعني اني في هندسة قسم كهرباء بس انا شاكه فالموضوع ده بجد :82::82:

المهم اديني دخلت انا لسه في اولى يعني عديت اعدادي والحمد لله 
واتخصصت 
بس مش عارفه ليه وازاي انا سمعت ان الكهرباء هيا المستقبل و -------- حاجات كتير اكيد انتو عارفينها 
المهم بقا بعد ما نخلص ووننجو ونتخرج والحمج لله هنشتغل ايه  بجد مش عارفه وعايزه اعرف لان لما حد بيسألني مش بعرف :80::80::80:
فحد يقولي وياريت تقولولي هوه انا لو حبيت اتمرن وكده ممكن اتمرن في شركات ايه مثلا في مصر 
يارييييييييييييييييييت تقولولي بجد 
وشكرا مقدماااااااااااااااااااااااا :7::7::7:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (26 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزتي الكريمه. انا اعمل في شركة اتصالات وحابب اعطيكي شويه من خبرتي بموضوع التخصص، انا شايف من كلامك انو انتي مش مقتنعه بتخصص الكهرباء ، لانو لو مقتنعه ما بتحكي بلهجه اللي بدو اي اشي علشان ينتقل من تخصصه. وبالنسبه الك حسب نوع الفرع اللي بدك تاخذيه بالكهرباء بكون مجال شغللك . ما بعرف عندكم بمصر كيف تقسيم التخصصات وترتيبها . بس ان كان بدك الكهربا مش مشكله بس خذتي كهرباء مثلا مدنية او انشائية مثالا هاي مجالها منيح للصبايا . بس الاهم اللي بدي احكيللك اياه انو لو تبعدي شوي عن التخصصات اللي بتكون شواغرها محصوره او بيكون فيه منافسه فيها بين الشباب والصبايا عند التوظيف ، وتروحي على تخصصات فيها الارجحيه للصبايا ، وهذا من ناحية المنطق بيخليكي يكون الك فرصه اكبر في التوظيف ، بالاضافه الى انو متل ما بتعرفي في مجالات للصبايا بكون اولوليه فيها وفي حين في مجالات ما بتنفع للصبايا.

وبتمنى انو ما تتسرع باختيار تخصص الا بعد تفكير ، واطلعينا على التخصص اللي بتقرريه في النهايه و اللي نويتي عليه بلكي بيكون النا وجهة نظر تانية ومنساعدك فيها.

وبالتوفيق انشالله .

ونحن مستعدون لاي استفسار.


----------



## مروة 1022 (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ازيك سارة ( مش كدا برضو )
المهم 
انت تخصص كهرباء 
التخصص واسع وجميل جدا 
لو عاوزة تتدربى ممكن عندك السنترلات او محطات الكهرباء او اى شركه 
كله محتاج تخصص كهرباء 
انا تخصص اتصالات 
يعنى متفرع من الكهرباء وفيه مجالات واسعه جدا 
اى سؤال موجودين 
دمتم بخير 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## sarahantaka (27 أغسطس 2009)

امممم شكرا جزيلا اخواني على اهتمامكم وسرعة الرد 
انا في جامعتي في تخصصات اتصالات وكمبيوتر بس كل الناس رجحت اتصالات لان مجالاتو اسهل 
ياريت تفيدوني بخبرتكم هل هو فرع يكون فيه منافسة زي ما بتحكي يا م.فايز ؟؟
ويا اختي مروة بما انك فعلا مهندسة اتصالات ايه رايك في مجال الاتصالات للصبايا وايه فرص العمل اللي ممكن تنفع للتدريب و كده ؟؟؟
يا ريت تفيدوني وشكرا
ورمضان كريم


----------



## مروة 1022 (27 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا سارة 
مجال الاتصالات واسع جدا وبعتبره دا احسن للبنات عموما 
وجميل جدا ومتطور دايما وفر ص عمله الصراحه كتيرة 
وادخلى وكملى فيه على بركه الله
اما من حيث اماكن التدريب
لو انت من مصر انا ممكن اقولك الاماكن بالظبط واسمها وعنوانيها ؟؟
اما لو على العموم بقى لو انت مش من مصر (شركات الاتصال عموما )

بصى انا هقولك على حاجه 
ساعات بياخد الواحد تخصص بيكون مناسب فى بلده وليه شغل حواليكى بما اننا بنات 
وانا شايفه ان مجال الاتصالات ممتع الصراحه 
وفيه تفرعات منه كتيرة 
( يعنى ال بياخد تخصص اتصالات بيشتغل فى 
الاجهرة الكهربائيه زى التليفزونات والراديو وايضا الرادار 
واما يشتغل فى شركات الاتصال زى السنترلات او شركات زى فودافون وهكذا عشان اشهر حاجه وفيه شركات تانيه كتيرة 
او يتخصص فى مجال شبكات الحاسب الالى او شبكات الموبايل 
ولكل منه شهادته الخاص به 

واى حاجه او سؤال اسلئى 
دمتم بخير


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

انا مع المهندسة مروه ، وبنصحك بالاتصالات لانو مجالها كتير واسع . وانا صراحة بشتغل بالوطنية موبايل ، وما شاء الله عنا صبايا كتير بيشتغلوا في جميع الاقسام .

وبتمنالك التوفيق . وبتمنى انكون اعطيناكي الفكره الصحيحه.


----------



## sarahantaka (28 أغسطس 2009)

بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي يا مروه بجد فيدتيني كتير 
وانا فعلا من مصر وطالما انتو شايفين انه ممتع كده و فعلا تخصص فيه بنات وكده يبقى نتوكل على الله 
انا بجد كنت خايفة منه لاني كنت فاكراه تخصص مش فيه بنات وصعب اني الاقي فيه فرصة عمل 
وده لان معظم اللي بيدرسوا معايا شباب وكده
وعموما شكرا جزيلا وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مروة 1022 (28 أغسطس 2009)

اى خدمه يا سارة 
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه
وتوكلى على الله
ادخلى تخصص اتصالات 
وخلص الكليه وانا هجيبلك شغل كويس بناتى هههههههه
دمتم بخير​


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م.مروة على معلوماتك القيمة , انا في هندسة اتصالات وتحكم وبجد اجد صعوبة في تحديد مجالات هندسة الاتصالات فارجو ان تساعديني وبالتفصيل ان امكن ما هي مجالات عمل هندسة الاتصالات وماهي طبيعة عمل مهندس الاتصالات فيها وما هي الدورات اللازمة لكل تخصص ليتفوق فيه المهندس ارجو الاجابة بالتفصيل لأنني تعبت من البحث وجزاك الله خيراوتقبل منك الصيام والقيام في هذا الشهر الفضيل وجعلك من عتقائه من النار


----------



## مروة 1022 (28 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا م ابنه الاسلام
انتى تخصص اتصالات ولا تحكم الى ؟؟؟؟!!!
تخصص الاتصالات 
زى ماشرحت فوق مجالاته متسع جدا 
واما عن الشهادات 
ففيه شهادات خاصه شبكات الموبايل وشهادات اخرى خاصه شبكات الحاسب الالى ( ادخلى على ملتقى الشبكات وانتى هتعرفى الشهادات كلها المطلوبه والشائعه )
وفيه ايضا شهادات اخرى 
على حسب ال انتى عاوزة تكملى فيه وتشتغلى فيه 

بمعنى ( ممكن تشتغلى فى سنترلات مهندسه شبكات حاسب الى او صيانه الاجهزة الاتصالات وهكذا 
وممكن تشتغلى فى اى شركه كانت او مصنع مهندسه شبكات حاسب لى وتكون مسئوله عن الشبكه الخاصه بالشركه او المصنع 
وممكن تشتغلى فى مجال الرادار 
وممكن تشتغلى تخصص اتصالات فى قسم البرمجه الاجهزة 
وحاجات تانيه كتيرة 
بجد فيه حاجات كتيرة ممكن تشتغلى فيها بس على حسب ال موجود وال متاح

وكل سنه وانتو طيبين 
دمتم بخير


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اختي مروة وجزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح , انا تخصصي اتصالات وتحكم معا ليسا منفصلين ,واتمنى ان يستمر تواصلنا معا


----------



## eng.mai.o (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لصاحبة الموضوع على استفسارها لانى عرفت مدي حلاوة القسم ده
انا م.مي من مصر
بشكر البشمهندسين اللى فادوكى وفادونى كمان


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (29 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى منك يا م.مروة اذا كان في امكانية ان نتواصل عن طريق الايميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sarahantaka (29 أغسطس 2009)

خلاااااااااااص كده انتي ادبستي 
انا مستنيه الشغل بقا:75:
وانتي طيبه وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## mmsaidat (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقكم
اتمنى الخير للجميع


----------



## مروة 1022 (30 أغسطس 2009)

sarahantaka قال:


> خلاااااااااااص كده انتي ادبستي
> انا مستنيه الشغل بقا:75:
> وانتي طيبه وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله



هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله 
وتخلصى 
ويكرمك بشغل كويس 
يمكن على ما تخلصى اكون بقيت وزيرة الاتصالات هههههه


----------



## مروة 1022 (30 أغسطس 2009)

eng.mai.o قال:


> شكرا لصاحبة الموضوع على استفسارها لانى عرفت مدي حلاوة القسم ده
> انا م.مي من مصر
> بشكر البشمهندسين اللى فادوكى وفادونى كمان



اهلا بشمهندسه مى منورة الملتقى 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
دمتم بخير


----------



## mr network (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أختي مروة على راحبة الصدر في أجوبتك على الأعضاء 

انا طالب من الامارات حبيت ادخل تخخصص الاتصالات لا أعلم لماذا دخلتة توكلت على اللة والحمدالله

انا عندي أسئلة بخصوص هذا التخصص..؟

تركز على ماذا هندسة الاتصالات اي بمعني ماهي المواد اللتي تركز عليها ؟

هل هي محتاجة إلى كثرة الحفظ امم الفهم ام كلاهما .؟

سمعت انها تركز على الرياضيات المعقدة مامدى صحة هذا الكلام .؟

الله يسهل على دربك وتكونين وزيرة الاتصالات هههه

وشكرا


----------



## rose2010 (30 أغسطس 2009)

انا عندي سؤال لو ممكن حد يقولى عن مشروع نظرى لان مجموعة المشروع حدث بها لخبطة
فيا ريت اللى عنده مشروع يصلح ان يكون نظري ممكن يعرفنى بليز


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (30 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسة مروة اذا تكرمت ما هو الفرق بين عمل مهندس الاتصالات وعمل مهندس التحكم الآلي , وبالنسبة لعمل مهندس الاتصالات في شركات الاتصالات السلكية والاسلكية يكون في الشبكات لأننا لغاية الآن لم ندرس شئ في الشبكات ارجو الاجابة على تساؤلاتي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.ابنةالاسلام (30 أغسطس 2009)

سامحيني يا م.مروة على كثرة تساؤلاتي وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها فانا لازلت في اول سنة في التخصص ولم ناخذ الا مواد كهربائية اساسية ومواد الكترونيات لهذا مازال رؤية التخصص صعبة لدي واحتاج الى التفصيل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مروة 1022 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*


mr network قال:



شكرا أختي مروة على راحبة الصدر في أجوبتك على الأعضاء 

انا طالب من الامارات حبيت ادخل تخخصص الاتصالات لا أعلم لماذا دخلتة توكلت على اللة والحمدالله

انا عندي أسئلة بخصوص هذا التخصص..؟

تركز على ماذا هندسة الاتصالات اي بمعني ماهي المواد اللتي تركز عليها ؟
 اولا بادية لازم تكون عندك خلفيه كويسه فى اساسيات الالكترونيك 
وام مجال الاتصال نفسه فبتدرس اولا اساسياته ( المرسل ووسط الارسال والمستقبل ) ودى عبارة عن احهزة والاجهزة عبارة عن مقاومات ومكثفات وملفات ودوائر متكامله وغيرها 
وكمان بتدرس الاشارة نفسها ال بترسل 
وكمان بتدرس عمليه التعديل او التنبيط modulation وانواعها 
وايه ال مناسب ودى عمليه ازاى الاشارة بتترسل 
ودا اهم حاجه فى مجال الاتصال 
انك تعرف ( خصائص الاشارة المرسله واجهزة الاستقبال والارسال والوسط المرسل 
وكيفيه ارسال الاشارة 
ودول اهم حاجه  
***************************
هل هي محتاجة إلى كثرة الحفظ امم الفهم ام كلاهما .؟
 الدراسه عاوزة حفظ وفهم 
وبصراحه حفظ كويس مش اى كلام 
لانها اغلبها نظرى فى البدايه 
**************************
سمعت انها تركز على الرياضيات المعقدة مامدى صحة هذا الكلام .؟
 
فعلا فيه رياضه كتيرة 
بس هما اربع قوانين بتلعب فيهم 
لو حفظهم خلاص الباقى بيمشى 
قوانين ماكسويل 
وفيه قوانين تانيه هى كيبرة شويه بس لازم تحفظهم عن ظهر قلب
لازم لازم لازم تحفظهم 
والباقى بقى بيبقى مستنتج منهم 
تقريبا حل المسائل بياخد حوالى اربع او خمس صفح دا حد ادنى 
دا ال درستو فى كليتى 

*****************************
الله يسهل على دربك وتكونين وزيرة الاتصالات هههه
يا رب  
وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


دمتم بخير 
ورمضان كريم*


----------



## مروة 1022 (31 أغسطس 2009)

م.ابنةالاسلام قال:


> سامحيني يا م.مروة على كثرة تساؤلاتي وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها فانا لازلت في اول سنة في التخصص ولم ناخذ الا مواد كهربائية اساسية ومواد الكترونيات لهذا مازال رؤية التخصص صعبة لدي واحتاج الى التفصيل وبارك الله فيك



هوه الاتصال معناها ايه 
مرسل ووسط ومستقبل 
ودول عبارة عن ايه 
عبارة عن اجهزة 
والاجهزة عبارة عن ايه مقاومات ومكثفات ودوائر متكامله وغيرها 
طب دول ايه 
حته معدن طب ايه المعدن ( نواه والكترون وفيه اشياء اخرى ظهرت حديثا سمعت عنها )
وطب الاشارة هتمشى ازاى فى المعدن (عن طريق اثارة الالكترونيات )
وبالتالى لازم تدرسى الالكترونيات عشان تعرفى ( انتى مهندسه مش فنى وبالتالى لازم تعرفى الصغيرة قبل الكيبرة )

والسنه ال بعدها هتدرسى اسياسيات الاتصال 
( اجهزة استقبال وارسال ووسط ارسال 
وخصائص الاشارة المرسله 
وكيفيه ارسال الاشارة ( عمليه التعديل modulation (
ودا اهم حاجه فى الارسال 
مش احنا عندنا فى مصر ازاعه fm سالت نفسك ايه ال لاف ام دى 
frequency modulatiom 
وفيه انواع تانيه كتيرة 
هتلاقيها على الاجهرة ال عندك فى البيت
دا ملخص الاتصال 
جبته ليكى من البدايه خالص وهتوصل فيه ال حد فين
ام الشبكات دا هتاخديها فى اخر سنه وكمان الرادار والتليفزيون والراديو وكمان الاقمار الصناعيه 
وايضا السنترلات والتليفون 
دا انا اخدته بالتفصيل 
ايدى وجعتنى 
دمتم بخيررررررررررر


----------

